# Video - How To Clean And Maintain A Fish Tank



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

*How To Clean And Maintain A Fish Tank*

This film will show you the basics of keeping your fish tank clean and healthy, including cleaning the aquarium filter and the gravel.

Special thanks to VideoJug for sharing the video with us.


----------



## Ceahorse (Jun 17, 2008)

THis is great.. i love the accent. Nice and clean for those that don;t already know


----------

